# New on here



## heinz577 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello 8) New on here and am I ever glad to find you'all.  I'm into model building , mostly 
WWII airplanes of all nations. My Dad was a pilot in the Luftwaffe, flying a Messerschmit Me-109 
when he was shot down. So I'm a WWII buff.
I came over to the States when I was 9 years old, in 1948. I am now a US Army retired. 
Just a little INFO about me 

I enjoy reading the forum and will probably have a lot of questions.

Thanks,
Heinz


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2010)

Very cool, welcome aboard Heinz, feel free to share any stories about your dad.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Heinz! We may have a few questions for you since your dad was with the Luftwaffe. What unit did he serve in?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome from England Heinz. Look forward to learning more about your Dad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to the family Heinz!


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2010)

hello and welcome from England Heinz


----------



## imalko (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## magnu (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 8, 2010)

G'day Heinz, glad to have you join us and look forward to you sharing stories.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2010)

G'day heinz, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Heinz and welcome to the family


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Heinz!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 8, 2010)

Grüss Gott Herr Heinz, und herzlich wilkommen aus Dänemark! 

Servus,

Maria.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## mandoman (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, what a background. Welcome aboard.


----------

